# probable false-positive test



## tag60 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm trying to determine appropriate diagnosis code for this ill visit. Is it simply Z34.82, supervision of other normal pregnancy, since provider states "probable" false-positive? Will insurance accept the Z code as reason for an ill visit? Or is there a more precise code to describe the reason for this visit? Note as follows:

Ill visit for pt. Pt had prenatal labs drawn on (date). RPR returned reactive and had titer 1:2. Pt was called to come in today, but in the interim the TPA has returned negative.  No history of rash, fever, weight loss. No history of syphilis/STD, or known partner with STD.

Assessment/Plan:
Early IUP @ 7w6d.
+ RPR, TPA  Neg.
Probable false + in pregnancy.

Reviewed results with pt. Reviewed sexual history. Advise abstinence until next RPR check in 6 weeks.


I'm confused, since provider does state "+ RPR" but then in next sentence states "probable" false + in pregnancy.

Can I use R76.8, false-positive serological test for syphilis (with O26.891 for other specified complication in pregnancy)? Or does his "probable" mean I cannot?

How would you code this?

Thanks in advance!


----------

